# Reveg questions...



## jb247 (Oct 18, 2008)

Happy Saturday nite to y'all...I'm a dirt farmer, working in a 4'x3' closet grow. I am in the middle of reveging a Mazar that I started this spring, indoors til about the 1st of July, then outdoors in a 3 gal bucket to finish veg and start flowering. When the helicopters got me nervous I moved them inside to finish flowering. They took about 3 more weeks under 600w and finished up just fine. These seeds were the last of my Mazar's and I wanted to keep her in the line-up, so I decided that she had to be revegged. This is my first attempt at this, but I had read up about it before I made the decision.  I removed about 40% (the largest buds), cut back the root by about 25% and moved her into a larger pot. Back into the veg room she went...it has been about 3 weeks since then and I'm getting new growth all over her. My main question is, now that she is producing new single leaves and a few new branches, how do I remove the remainder of the buddage? And how much would you leave on the plant? She probably has 1/2 z of buddage left on her now...

Thanks in advance for the help...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 19, 2008)

I used nail scissors, but you don't want to go too far; I noticed that some of that 'old' stuff has sprouted new leaf.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd let the new stuff grow until it's big enough to clone and make some new plants from it.  The bud that is left is probably passing it's prime (see attached pic), unless you are desperate for it I would leave it rather than risk messing up the last of a quality bloodline.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2008)

yep dead bud..IMO  past its window..  But great job on the reveg..wish there was a link in your signiture i could visit..but keep us posted will you


----------



## massproducer (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah, ya don't want to smoke the bud but you do want to remove it once you are satisfied with the amount of revegged shoots or they will continue to use up a lot of the plants energy trying to continue revegging, which is a waste.


----------



## jb247 (Oct 20, 2008)

It is probably just as well that I not take these buds, upon closer inspection I've discovered that during the transition a couple of the buds have developed seeds...the only male I'd had around at that time was butterscotch hawaiian x G13, so that should be the cross...it will take a few weeks for these seeds to develop and ripen, so I'll leave the bulk of the buds alone...who knows maybe the next supercross? We'll see...thanks again everyone...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 21, 2008)

jb247 said:
			
		

> Happy Saturday nite to y'all...I'm a dirt farmer, working in a 4'x3' closet grow. I am in the middle of reveging a Mazar that I started this spring, indoors til about the 1st of July, then outdoors in a 3 gal bucket to finish veg and start flowering. When the helicopters got me nervous I moved them inside to finish flowering. They took about 3 more weeks under 600w and finished up just fine. These seeds were the last of my Mazar's and I wanted to keep her in the line-up, so I decided that she had to be revegged. This is my first attempt at this, but I had read up about it before I made the decision. I removed about 40% (the largest buds), cut back the root by about 25% and moved her into a larger pot. Back into the veg room she went...it has been about 3 weeks since then and I'm getting new growth all over her. My main question is, now that she is producing new single leaves and a few new branches, how do I remove the remainder of the buddage? And how much would you leave on the plant? She probably has 1/2 z of buddage left on her now...
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help...
> 
> ...


 

*Good Job :aok:*

*The left over bud is probably worthless, anything that has already dried can be easily removed, but I have found that by the 3rd week of 24/0 there is no get high left  *

*Just remember that the new growth is what you need for the next harvest and/or for clones :farm:

Stress of the reveg could have caused the plant to hermie  *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 21, 2008)

How do you mean that you cut the roots back? I am confused, how did you do that and how much of the roots did you cut back? Also, what size pots were you using when you were flowering. I am hoping for a fantastic Northern Lights girl and Aurora Indica girl that I can try this on. I am using massproducers 5 gallon coco buckets in a few more weeks and would like to try this. Massproducer was saying that roots naturally grow and die, what would be the purpose of cutting them back?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is a good read.

hxxp://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1535.html


----------



## jb247 (Oct 22, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> How do you mean that you cut the roots back? I am confused, how did you do that and how much of the roots did you cut back? Also, what size pots were you using when you were flowering. I am hoping for a fantastic Northern Lights girl and Aurora Indica girl that I can try this on. I am using massproducers 5 gallon coco buckets in a few more weeks and would like to try this. Massproducer was saying that roots naturally grow and die, what would be the purpose of cutting them back?


 
One of my many mentors turned me on to this, saying that she found that the plants recover much better if you wash the rootball a bit and remove (evenly around the entire rootball) anywhere from 25-50% of the existing root ball. It seems to have worked out just fine, as I do have alot of new growth goin' on after 3 weeks...I grew the original plant in a 3 gal. bucket and moved it into a 4 gal. pot. As I said, I grow in dirt and the root ball at the end of the grow completely filled the bucket.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 23, 2008)

IMO, that defeats the greatest benefit of revegging... That being that you start with a plant that already has a well established root system, meaning a shorter veg and larger harvest


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 23, 2008)

:yeahthat: My thoughts exactly Massproducer.....  You might wanna trim the roots a lil IF you are growing in soil....Because your roots will always continue to grow and well you would still have to keep upping the size of your container...  But I am a Hydro grower so I might be wrong on that....

I have a reveg going on as we speak... I was trying to reveg 8 clones from my last grow.... I got a lil anxious and but it back to just one.... but she is looking awesome and the growth rate is AMAZING!!!!... I am gonna flower out he mother's with that one this time and a couple more clones I took....

I am thinking of maybe trying to get a sea of green going with reveggs LOL... Cut out the whole cloning process all togethe... but from my experience so far... Reveg rates can vary greatly from plant to plant.. so would be hard to get under control to maintain a consistant harvest..... but I think I am gonna try...


----------



## leafminer (Oct 27, 2008)

:yeahthat:





			
				massproducer said:
			
		

> IMO, that defeats the greatest benefit of revegging... That being that you start with a plant that already has a well established root system, meaning a shorter veg and larger harvest



Right on - I don't see any point in shocking the mom by radical root surgery!
And BTW the old bud I took off my Auroras 8 weeks after harvest was dynamite blow. Don't waste old bud. 
I guess my Aurora moms have been in reveg 4 weeks, I have taken 4 clones. I hope to get a good yield from the revegged moms, better than a from-seed plant. Definitely worth revegging.


----------



## Tater (Oct 27, 2008)

Also one more thing to point out.  That seed you found could be the result of your plant throwing a late nanner due to the extended life cycle you have put it through.  In that case you would have a selfed seed.


----------

